# The Swedish Chef makes pumpkin pie



## GeekDavid (Oct 6, 2013)

Since it's closing in on Halloween, let's all watch the Swedish Chef teach us how to make pumpkin pie.


----------



## Ireth (Oct 7, 2013)

More Swedish Chef shenanigans!


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 8, 2013)

And now, how Dr. Bunsen Honeydew and Beaker carve their pumpkin.


----------



## Ireth (Oct 8, 2013)

Here we have Dr. Honeydew and Beaker (and a penguin) hunting ghosts!


----------

